# Found a coral that I REALLY like Giant Green Polyp Duncan



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

It will looks awesome in a tank with suncorals, and I have a nice spot for it.

Now where would I find a small frag of it like in the pic below? 

Giant Green Polyp Duncan

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=597+2341+2513+2670&pcatid=2670


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't see a description, if there is one, on my phone, but it looks like a normal Duncan to me. I just fragged mine on the weekend...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Colonies form via long, tubular corallites with stunning neon green oral discs. Boasts vibrant purple tentacles that retract when disturbed, but otherwise remain extended day and night. The brood stock for these frags were acquired from a few of the first imports of Australian corals shipped to the United Sates. 
Native to the deeper waters of Western and Northern Australia and the South China Sea, this coral prefers to attach to solid objects in soft, sandy areas. Here, they readily propagate and often form a continuous mat of tentacles that conceal the overall shape of the underlying colony. In the home aquarium, place in low current areas with low to moderate light. 

This coral is peaceful and does well with other non-aggressive corals and invertebrates, provided it has ample room to grow. Though they feed through photosynthesis via the symbiotic algae zooxanthellae that thrive on the colony, this coral also benefits from regular target feedings of meaty marine foods such as enriched mysis and brine shrimp. 

It also benefits from the addition of calcium, strontium, and other trace elements to the water column.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

carmenh said:


> I can't see a description, if there is one, on my phone, but it looks like a normal Duncan to me. I just fragged mine on the weekend...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they a common coral?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yep, fairly common


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm just not sure about the "giant" part. 1-1 1/2" isn't particularly giant...
Regular Duncans used to be quite rare, but not so much anymore. If they are different, they might be, but I don't think they are...


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Certainly looks the same.

How far below a quad t5 would they have to be? Live Aquaria says low to moderate light. If I put it in the bottom of my tank it will be 2' below my lights, not sure if that is too low or not. I have a couple of other options, approx 18" below the lights.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have them about 20" below 6 x t5's in my reef and 1' below 4 x t 5's in my frag tank and they do great...



Tim said:


> Certainly looks the same.
> 
> How far below a quad t5 would they have to be? Live Aquaria says low to moderate light. If I put it in the bottom of my tank it will be 2' below my lights, not sure if that is too low or not. I have a couple of other options, approx 18" below the lights.


----------



## protempsfish (Jan 19, 2012)

I believe that just like sun corals they are not dependant on light for survival, which means you have to hand feed the polyps individually.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope, they feed photosynthetically. Apparently they grow faster if fed. But I'm not even sure of that; my buddy and I both have duncans from the same source. I feed, he doesn't, and they both grow well...



protempsfish said:


> I believe that just like sun corals they are not dependant on light for survival, which means you have to hand feed the polyps individually.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I am good either way as I will be adding sun corals which need to be fed. 

This month I am going to get my brine shrimp hatchery set up and going, then as soon as I have that done, the coral hunt begins. 

My biggest problem has been trying to find corals that I like and are are peaceful. Many of the ones I like all seem to enjoy whacking anything that gets too close lol.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Then you either have to go with some type of zoa or sps. Any type of soft coral like hammer, torch, or chalise will annoy the hell out of everything else.

You have a large enough tank to put anything you want really....


----------

